# Just something weird



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

As I was taking my sign downstairs last night, my dog started barking and I heard a weird noise. Didn't know where it was coming from. So I went about my business and then I heard it again. 
Thought that sounds familiar. 
So after about 5 times I figured out what it was.
I have a motion activated Gargoyle in a covered tub, that is in a dark closet.
It started going off when I took sign down to hang in bar.. 
I haven't heard it today yet but thought it was pretty funny.
I know I turned that thing off.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

doo de doo doo...dooo de dooo dooooo


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

That's funny! You got yourself.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Cool


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

At least you were brave enough to investigate!! I would have prob called you first then you would have talked me into checking it out and as i was doing that you be freaking me out on the phone!!! haha


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's why I like this site. You can say things like "I have a motion activated gargoyle in a covered tub ... in a dark closet" and everyone knows what you are talking about cause we all have something weird in our closets. If I were to say something like that at work people would freak out. You all are so my kind of people.


----------

